# My 3 babies



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

hopefully this will work.Patsy is the black moggie, Roony is the shaved persian poor little man but he seems to love it  and Snowy is the big fat persian. These 2 are brothers just 5 months between them


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I can't see them


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> I can't see them


I can get them up if i click on the attachment numbers dont know if this will work for you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Not working for me either, sorry Just keeps saying Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I think I am not particularly bright as I still can't see anything lol


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure then they have come straight off my computer


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sorted it


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Well the pics were definitely worth waiting for  They're gorgeous cats and I love Patsy  Do they all get on really well?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Well the pics were definitely worth waiting for  They're gorgeous cats and I love Patsy  Do they all get on really well?


The persians do but patsy tends to do her own thing. Up until we moved last year she lived outside was worried how the move would affect her but now she is usually found asleep on spare bed or on settee at side of me. They will all sit side by side to eat and there beds are all next to each other think its just age with patsy as she is 11 now.Set in her ways bless her.The persians are always together and cry like babies if 1 goes to vets for day.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

snowy said:


> The persians do but patsy tends to do her own thing. Up until we moved last year she lived outside was worried how the move would affect her but now she is usually found asleep on spare bed or on settee at side of me. They will all sit side by side to eat and there beds are all next to each other think its just age with patsy as she is 11 now.Set in her ways bless her.The persians are always together and cry like babies if 1 goes to vets for day.


And of course Black cats are extremely stubborn and have a mind of their own lol 

That is so sweet that the Persians are so attached to each other. This is probably a daft question lol but why is Roony shaved but not Snowy?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> And of course Black cats are extremely stubborn and have a mind of their own lol
> 
> That is so sweet that the Persians are so attached to each other. This is probably a daft question lol but why is Roony shaved but not Snowy?


Snowy was partly shaved had a mohican a few weeks before roony but roony had got a bit worst so had to be completly shaved.Basically i have been in and out of hospital with kidney infections so have been 2 ill to groom them properly and they wont allow any one else near them with a brush. They are usually groomed at vets every 6 weeks or so as well just had to be shaved on there last visit .

Yeah patsy is very stubborn bless her, she sat in front of fridge earlier howling till i gave her a slice of ham out of there little monkey


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab pikkies Katharine, they are lovely cats*


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Fab pikkies Katharine, they are lovely cats*


Thank you


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

bless em' they look adorable


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures, so cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute kitties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh what lovely cats, and guess what lol, I particularly love your white boys 

Having them clipped is the best way forward sometimes to keep on top of their coats. I regularly clip 3 or 4 of mine every springtime because of the number that I have, and it comes back lovely in time for the weather getting cold again. I think they find it quite relieving especially of really warm days


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh what lovely cats, and guess what lol, I particularly love your white boys
> 
> Having them clipped is the best way forward sometimes to keep on top of their coats. I regularly clip 3 or 4 of mine every springtime because of the number that I have, and it comes back lovely in time for the weather getting cold again. I think they find it quite relieving especially of really warm days


We have noticed roony is alot more active with out all that fur weighing him down .Snowy is just lazy and doesnt move other than to eat and a 2 min trip to garden or tray depending on weather. Dont know about your persians but these 2 are so mardy follow me round crying at me. Not sure if this is because they were so young when i got them roony was just 8 weeks and snowy was just 6 weeks when i got them. Roony also wets in conservatory if i go away and leave him vet says this is down to anxiety of been away from me.He doesnt like change at all. Is this a typical thing with this breed ?. Never owned a persian before these 2 but my mum has 2 and she also has a maine coon and a burman but doesnt have same problem with hers. Will try and dig some pics out of them as kittens so you can see just how small they were


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine are all lazy and mardy and follow you around and very clingy. None of them have anxiety attacks like the peeing but I think that is because they are used to the competition for my attentions from so many others and used to competing for it. Your three probably get a lot more individual attention than my 17 cats do and therefore miss it more when you are not around. That's my take on it anyway.................you'll just have to get another 14 cats pmsl 

The first sentence of this post is very typical of the breed btw


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Lovely pictures of lovely cats


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Mine are all lazy and mardy and follow you around and very clingy. None of them have anxiety attacks like the peeing but I think that is because they are used to the competition for my attentions from so many others and used to competing for it. Your three probably get a lot more individual attention than my 17 cats do and therefore miss it more when you are not around. That's my take on it anyway.................you'll just have to get another 14 cats pmsl
> 
> The first sentence of this post is very typical of the breed btw


I would happily have another 14 dont think oh would be 2 keen though.Been away this weekend and got up to a puddle in front of back door this morning little monkey.Good job i noticed it before someone got soggy feet .


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> than my 17 cats do


*Oooo, haha, I don't feel so guilty about having 7 now, lol. *


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just found this one of roony with fur


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sat watching the rain yesterday


----------

